# IBS Audio Program 100



## eitu343

Hi,

I've been listening to this for the past few days. I would like to know whether I'm supposed to conciously visualise the scenarios in the recordings or will my subconcious be able to do that autmatically? i.e. the spinning wheel in session 2?
I'm also falling asleep and then I suddenly snap awake a few times whilst listening to a session. Is this ok?


----------



## rudibear

Hi Eitu. I am using it too. I don't know if you are supposed to visualize it or not, but I do. I think one of the ideas is to be able to mentally send yourself to those places (the spinning wheel) when you are having a particularly difficult time. And practice helps you be able to do that. As far as falling asleep during the program, that is okay. Michael says so in one of the sessions. Apparently your subconscious does the work then. I doze off at times too, or my mind just wanders a bit.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You both should be fine - the sessions are addressing the subconscious mind, so if you do not 'actively' visualize, your subconcious mind will do so automatically. Just 'go with it' easily, and don't try to work hard at it, just let it happen as it does.

You may want to re-read the entire booklet that came with your program, as well as listen to the commentary introduction again, as many of these types of concerns are addressed there ~ sometimes folks have read or listened, but the situation comes up later on, and referring back will usually give you the answer. You can also find answers to FAQ like this on the healthyaudio website - you can also go to the contact page there and ask, and they will get back to you. For folks in North America, you can call 877-898-3539 and you can ask questions and they will get back to you for free. There is a number in the UK on the website as well if needed.

Another helpful hint, is if possible while doing the program, to try (I know it's hard!) to refrain from researching, reading and talking about IBS - the reason for this is that the sessions are working to take you away from thinking about IBS and having the condition and when you read and research about it, this delays the benefits of the sessions.

Lastly, I am going to edit out references to the imagery in both of your posts, as new folks need to come to the sessions 'fresh' just as you have done, which helps the process also.

If you have any further questions, please do let me know - happy to help - or as mentioned, the contact page too -

Hope this helps - just relax, listen passively, visualize the images if you wish, don't worry about drifting off to sleep, that is OK as mentioned above, and just enjoy the gentle and effective process. Many folks see results right away, others after the 100 day program, and a few others find that repeating the entire program a time or two is helpful, if their IBS is difficult and long-standing.

All the best to you both in your journey to feeling better! Take care.


----------

